# Anyone else hate spring?



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I love the weather, but I can hardly breathe today. It hasn't rained in 2 weeks and the pollen count it getting higher every day. Anyone else want to commiserate with me?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, I can't say that the pollen count really EVER gets high in Phoenix (but we have lots of dust), but I hate spring because it means the Summer is coming and that means about 6 weeks where is never gets below 105 and that means at night also.
I love the fall and winter


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

AaronT said:


> I love the weather, but I can hardly breathe today. It hasn't rained in 2 weeks and the pollen count it getting higher every day. Anyone else want to commiserate with me?


I do, but not for the same reasons. It's supposed to be spring here, yet it was 95F yesterday and 85F today! Makes me really miss winter.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I dont have algeries, but i'll tell ya why spring buggs me. I live about hmm 5 minutes from the beach, and my development is right off the main road to the beach. Now of course there are ways around this main road traffic jam, but none the less there are 14 bizzilion cars, stuck in traffic for probably 10 miles locking up 1 entire side of the road for hours.

BUT, to make it better, i'm a volunteer firefighter, imagine trying to make it through a light (while it's green) while the "I Have to get to the beach quicker, cant miss this light" people are blocking an entire intersection. In my PV (Personal Vehicle) this poses a problem, they dont wanna move, they dont get out of the way and they look at you like "your hazzard lights are on, you look like your in a hurry, hold up I'm going to the beach." That's why all firetrucks have big bumpers! Ugh, here comes the tourists again. 

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I just don't understand why all states don't adopt the "no blocking intersection laws" imposing massive fines like California does. I can't speak for all states, but here in AZ it is just STUPID. Post the $500 fine signs and make people stop at the line and let the cross traffic go.


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

Summer is hot and is my favorite season because I can start as many breeder tanks as I want for I don't have to worry about the heating bill


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Between allergies and a sinus infection......it's a great way to kick off my two week "summer vacation" from school.



goalcreas said:


> I just don't understand why all states don't adopt the "no blocking intersection laws" imposing massive fines like California does. I can't speak for all states, but here in AZ it is just STUPID. Post the $500 fine signs and make people stop at the line and let the cross traffic go.


If Toledo did that, the city would be rich. I love when people just let their car (mainly SUV's) idle out into traffic while they are supposed to be stopped at a red light. Then the idiots go nuts when a car nearly hits them. I even witnessed one woman flipping off an ambulance because she was nearly hit. Those BIG white lines mean STOP HERE genius.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I love spring and all my flowers blooming, but I hate how my allergies act up.  Not being able to breathe with a runny nose and headache is just no fun. This year I started taking my allergy medication in March and I'm doing better than I have in past years. Man, I hope I haven't just jinxed myself. 

Do any medications help you at all, Aaron? I'm taking loratadine (generic Claritin) and it is helping me a lot.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Claritin doesn't touch my allergies. Benadryl is the only thing that works for me. I'm a big enough guy that one pill won't knock me out completely.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I am such a wimp on Benadryl! Half a pill and I will sleep for 12 hours. And I'm not that small either (5' 10"). 

I'm glad I can take Clairitin.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Claritin doesn't work that great for me either. Normally would take Benadryl but we're out. That stuff rocks. I'm not big but one pill doesn't make me drowsy or anything (drug tolerance, yay!). 

Back about 10 years ago I used to get a shot every month for allergies. That thing was awesome but my doctor retired and no one else gave it.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Burks, I was in Toledo last year, didn't notice that since I was mostly driving thru going from Fremont, OH to Auburn Hills, Michigan and back. There was a closure on the Highway from Detriot (forgot the highway number) going south getting on the 89/90 and it routed me over that bridge and on some back roads before it let me go back south to the 80/90. It was in afternoon traffic, but not in the heart of the city, so I did not get to see old lady's flipping off ambulences.
I should be back in Fremont this summer and will probably be heading up to Detriot or Auburn Hills, maybe if I am lucky I will get to go to a Mud Hens game, if I do, I will keep my eye out for that blue haird lady giving away BIRDS


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I suffer severe year round allergies, so I'm on daily Zyrtec and monthly allergy shots. My shot has 18 different allergens in it and the bottle always expires in the spring, so when they start you out on a new bottle of antigens, they drop the dose from .20 down to .02 and gradually bring it up over the course of a few months. Since that always happens in the spring, I can sympathize wholeheartedly. 
It's been really dry, dusty and windy around here too, so half the time you see me with my shirt pulled over my nose and mouth so I'm not sucking it all in.....


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I hate spring for one reason. It lasts all of approximately twenty minutes. Usually I miss it. 

Two weeks ago, it was barely above freezing. Followed by a week of cold rain. Today it was around 85, and very humid.

I'm very grateful I wasn't cursed with allergies. I know a lot of people who suffer complete misery every spring and summer.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

AaronT--

I hate Spring time as well. I go through about two weeks to a month of severe allergy problem, and I take Allegra daily....sneezing, coughing, sinus headaches which leads to my ears popping, chapped nose and lips and watery eyes. Two weeks ago, I went through a BOX of Kleenex and a good third of paper towel roll. My nose skin peeled off because I had dried it out so much, like I had gotten a really bad sunburn or something.

And to top it off, I got the damned weather man saying, "Well, if you love the weather we've been having, you'll love the next two weeks." He's saying this, of course, with his stupid cheezy and good handsome looks and smile on his face that I constantly want to punch off! In other words, I hear "if you love feeling like crap, you're gonna love the next two weeks!"

What a jerk! At least I get a break when it rains. But then, if there is rain in the forecast, all of the news anchors acts like it's the end of times!

So, maybe it's not so much that I JUST hate Spring, but I have to listen to everyone on the news mock me as I am suffering that I REALLY hate! 

I hope everyone feels better soon!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm lucky not to have any pollen allergies. I have to say, fall and spring are my favorite seasons. Living in Florida, I look forward to not having to run the AC 24/7 once summer sets in. I really enjoy the cooler weather of North Fla. My wife, unfortunately, is not as fortunate as me, and does have some allergy issues, but they're not too bad.


----------

